# diy glass top questions



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

How much room should I leave open in the back for hob filters chords ect?

Also will lights get hot enough to screw with the silicone hinge i'm going to put in?


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

2 -3 inches


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

smitty said:


> 2 -3 inches


Yeah...I left a couple inches on mine for my grow out tank.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Lights will not generate enough heat to damage the silicone. There are plastic pieces that are available to fill the gap between the glass and back of the tank. The generally slide onto the glass. You then cut out areas for filter and whatever.


----------



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

Just trying to do out all really cheap and a light fixture and lid are all I need. After that just gather rock from my creek and get some fish if I can get the fixture and lid for under 35 it will keep my entire 75 gallon under 100 dollars to set up.

Also could Simone send a link on how to make a handle or some way to open the glass top? Or a link to Simone roses full build of a Fla top with pics I couldn't find any on searching here.


----------



## garryism (Sep 4, 2011)

+1 on 2-3 inches of space on the back.

you should also look at going to a glass cutting shop to get your lids made.

i actually got lids this morning from a glass cutting place and it cost me only $18 for 2 lids that fit my 75gal versus the $30-35 a single lid at an LFS.

it costs an extra $1.50 for the marineland handles that you stick on top of the lids. i found them at my LFS.


----------



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

Great thanks


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Any home improvement store will have self adheasive hooks for your shower. They come in many different shapes and sizes. I use them for handles to open tank lids all the time. Four pack of hooks is about $3.00.

Also, the suggestion to go to a glass store is a good one. I use 3/16" standard glass and have them cut it to my specifications. It usually costs about 8.00-12.00 per tank (20 gallon long size, lid about 29" x 10").

I do purchase the plastic back strip from my LFS to seal up the tank to help with evaporation.

So, my suggestion, buy the back strip, cut out section for HOB filter and holes for cords etc. Put it on the tank and take measurments for the glass portion of the lid, or lids in the case of most 75 gallon aquariums.

Have the glass store cut the front and back of lid. I like to have a smaller opening and larger back, but that is just preferance. Use silicone to join front and back of lid, but remember to only use silicone on the top of the lid so the joint will be flexible enough to open. Use hook from home store, and wa-la, lid for cheap.

As for the lighting, I have been using a T-5 fixture, 36" long but extendable to 5 lengths from Wally World ($8.00). I use those lights on tanks without plants of course.

Post some photos when you have it done so others can get an idea of cheap lid/light combos!

RBFG


----------



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

Went to magical Wally world got a great light fixture (10$ shop light)
Thanks for that tip.

This weekend will get the glass cut and then I will buy the plastic backs later. I'll just cut the glass again later myself if they don't fit.

Then Monday I can start the seeded cycle. Ill have to post another thread on ideas for making it go super fast.
I'll explain my exact situation and take recommendations along with give what I was going to try first.

Thanks and I'll post pics when I get them all.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

mamospreng said:


> Went to magical Wally world got a great light fixture (10$ shop light)
> Thanks for that tip.
> 
> This weekend will get the glass cut and then I will buy the plastic backs later. I'll just cut the glass again later myself if they don't fit.
> ...


When they cut the glass make sure they polish the edges so you don't cut yourself when removing them.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

You can silicone a couple of marbles onto the lid for handles.


----------



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

Well got a hookup and the glass will be cut and polished for free. I will then get the shower handles like suggested.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

BillD said:


> You can silicone a couple of marbles onto the lid for handles.


Was just going to suggest this. Read a thread a long while back where someone did this, seemed like a really great idea.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

you can just order precut ready to go glass lids... unless its a custom tank or an odd shape their pretty much done and theyre cheap online. not to expensive in store for smaller tanks.


----------



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

Its a 75 gallon and IRS getting cut for free so I got it covered.


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

BillD said:


> You can silicone a couple of marbles onto the lid for handles.


Super cheapo - I got frustrated one night and I took a black clothing hangar, cut out the long section and GOOPed it on, it works! :lol:


----------



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice necessity is the mother of inventions

In another note got the glass today. Decided to go with 1/4 inch because it sits flush with the top. It did however cost 40 bucks. He said it was actually cheaper than thinner glass. So a little more expensive but sol cheap. Went to Wally world got some handles that I can silicone on the glass to lift it (my mom loves they match the light fixture and furniture) so next is a silicone hinge and start the cycle.


----------

